# New Little Blue Diamond Rhombeus 4"



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

He still hides so it's hard to get some good shots...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

been 2 weeks and he's still skittish but I have patience


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

he looks good....should come around


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

T-wag said:


> he looks good....should come around


thanks, I don't wanna have too many hiding spots in the tank because I don't want it to hide all the time...he cruises the tank a couple times a day but it hides most of the time


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet looking lil guy, I'm sure he'll come around.
I agree about the hiding spots, too many and all they do is hide


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking good, tank set up looks interesting too, love to see more.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He looks good and just give him time he will come around in a year or so.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice specimen, Ball!...Your blue diamond rocks like a PANTERA concert!!!....


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

my lil 4inch rhom is in a bare tank with no decor and a nice current and he's really starting to come around


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

T-wag said:


> my lil 4inch rhom is in a bare tank with no decor and a nice current and he's really starting to come around


What's your tank size ?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

hes splitting a 55gal with another juvie elong....i will be setting up his 50gallon breeder tank here pretty soon


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Sweet looking diamond.. Have you done any kinda preserving to your manny yet?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

0S1R1S said:


> Sweet looking diamond.. Have you done any kinda preserving to your manny yet?


Thanks, I still haven't done aything to preserve the manny...do you know any good methods? Can you pm me if it's possible if you have any ideas ? Thanks


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Check this out..


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

0S1R1S said:


> Check this out..


Thanks for the info, this looks promising I'm gonna give it a shot


----------

